# Building First Top Bar



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's the beginning of my first top bar hive. I intend to build a lot more of them this winter!




























More can be found here: 

http://picasaweb.google.com/matthewjreed/TopBar#

Matt


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Great looking rig. You're gonna have a ball with these hives. 

Do you have bees now? Langstroth hives?


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I do have one Langstroth hive that seems to be doing well. You can read about it here: http://www.reedsbees.com

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations!
Looking good. I'd beef-up the legs a little. (2X4's?) I never built legs for my hives so I'll let others more experienced chime in but to me those 1X legs seem a little weak. The hive will get pretty heavy and it will need support not just side to side but also length wise... (clear as mud! I mean if you were to load the hive and then push from one end, as the wind will surely do someday, will the legs hold?)
What do you think?
Aram


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Aram said:


> Congratulations!
> Looking good. I'd beef-up the legs a little. (2X4's?) I never built legs for my hives so I'll let others more experienced chime in but to me those 1X legs seem a little weak. The hive will get pretty heavy and it will need support not just side to side but also length wise... (clear as mud! I mean if you were to load the hive and then push from one end, as the wind will surely do someday, will the legs hold?)
> What do you think?
> Aram


Aram is right!!! Beef up those legs! 2x4 min, bolted on not just lag's, bolts and washers!!!! Looks really good. I love mine. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If a one by is solid and has some angle support to keep it from being wobbly they can work for legs. Just remember that a full top bar hive (depending on the width and depth) might weigh as much as 250 pounds or so full. If you couldn't sit on it, it's not strong enough.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey all, thanks for the responses. I am just following http://www.biobees.com directions as closely as possible -- he recommends 1", but I'll likely make my future hives with 2x4s for legs!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Cacklewack said:


> Hey all, thanks for the responses. I am just following http://www.biobees.com directions as closely as possible -- he recommends 1", but I'll likely make my future hives with 2x4s for legs!
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


I built my 2nd one from biobees.com and it has worked out great. I did beef up my legs alittle. I think your's will be fine. But I could not tell from the pics if the legs were screwed or bolted on. Make sure they are bolted.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Derek1 said:


> I built my 2nd one from biobees.com and it has worked out great. I did beef up my legs alittle. I think your's will be fine. But I could not tell from the pics if the legs were screwed or bolted on. Make sure they are bolted.


They are bolted.  I'll probably make the rest of my hives with 2x4s for legs. 

Thanks!

Matt


----------

